# Daily direct flights to Hong Kong from New Zealand announced



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More opportunities are opening up for travel between Hong Kong and New Zealand with a new daily flight programme announced for later this year. Hong Kong Airlines has confirmed that it intends to operate daily flights between Hong Kong and Auckland from November this year. “This announcement further strengthens the flourishing tourism and trade between […]

Click to read the full news article: Daily direct flights to Hong Kong from New Zealand announced...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

